# WP 2014 Plätze?



## Schneeflocke (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi Mädels,
unglaublich wie die Zeit dahin rast, bald geht der Winterpokal los. Wer hätte noch einen Platz im Team frei?
Ich arbeite gerade leider sehr viel... aber es würde mich wahnsinnig motivieren, ein paar Punkte vom Biken, laufen, Skifahren oder Skitouren gehen einzutragen! Und ein bißchen gegenseitige Motivation über den Winter ist doch immer gut  Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören!

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee,
Jeannette


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mich mal hier dranhängen : bin auch noch teamlos , vielleicht kommen ja auch noch mehr zusammen und wir können ein eignenes Team gründen ?  Mit Miss Oldie aus dem anderen Suche-Thread wären wir schon drei .
Ich liefe übrigens fast ausschließlich MTB-Punkte, bin also kein riesiger Punktelieferant , aber der letzte Platz im Team muss ja auch vergeben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo! Komm doch zu uns Only Berlin Express

Wir haben das Team sehr spät gegrundet und suchen Mitfahrer. Wart ihr schon mal in der Hauptstadt? 

LG
HiFi


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2014)

@karmakiller es wäre eine Ehre wieder mit Dir in einem WP Team zu fahren.


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi Hifi , wäre schon schön mit dir wieder in einem Team zu sein, aber Berlin passt (eigentlich) so gar nicht oder reicht es mal dort gewesen zu sein  ?
Berlin ist doch so groß, da müssen sich doch 5 Bikerinnen finden lassen ? Ich denke ja mal , dass ihr euch auch vielleicht mal treffen wollt ? Da wäre ich dann von Koblenz aus raus


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2014)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Hi Hifi , wäre schon schön mit dir wieder in einem Team zu sein, aber Berlin passt (eigentlich) so gar nicht oder reicht es mal dort gewesen zu sein  ?
> Berlin ist doch so groß, da müssen sich doch 5 Bikerinnen finden lassen ? Ich denke ja mal , dass ihr euch auch vielleicht mal treffen wollt ? Da wäre ich dann von Koblenz aus raus


HI Karma,

Letztes Jahr haben die meisten Berlin Damen ihre Punkte leider nicht aufgesschrieben. Vielleicht ist das Leben in der Großstadt doch etwas zu hektisch für etwas wie das WP. Oder aber unsere Team ist zu lahm. Es gibt viele hier die ernsthaft traineren. Wir sind eher die Downhill-orientierte Faktion und weniger Cross Country. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Es gibt auch haufenweise gemischte Berliner Teams. Dort werden auch die Punkte sehr fleißig gesammelt mit einem Auge auf Top Twenty. Wir sind dafür viel zu lahm


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2014)

Falls ihr kein Team auf die Beine stellen könnt, denkt an uns


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Falls ihr kein Team auf die Beine stellen könnt, denkt an uns


Das mache ich auf jeden Fall ! Ein paar Tage sind es ja noch bis zum Start .


----------



## Schneeflocke (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi HiFi XS,
ich hätte Interesse. Fühle mich irgendwie angesprochen, km runterreissen ist nicht mein Ding... lieber bergaborientiertes Biken, wobei die Fahrtechnik ausbaufähig ist 
"Es gibt viele hier die ernsthaft traineren. Wir sind eher die Downhill-orientierte Faktion und weniger Cross Country. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Es gibt auch haufenweise gemischte Berliner Teams. Dort werden auch die Punkte sehr fleißig gesammelt mit einem Auge auf Top Twenty. Wir sind dafür viel zu lahm."


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2014)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Hi HiFi XS,
> ich hätte Interesse. Fühle mich irgendwie angesprochen, km runterreissen ist nicht mein Ding... lieber bergaborientiertes Biken, wobei die Fahrtechnik ausbaufähig ist
> "Es gibt viele hier die ernsthaft traineren. Wir sind eher die Downhill-orientierte Faktion und weniger Cross Country. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Es gibt auch haufenweise gemischte Berliner Teams. Dort werden auch die Punkte sehr fleißig gesammelt mit einem Auge auf Top Twenty. Wir sind dafür viel zu lahm."


@Schneeflocke -- Fahrtechnik ist immer ausbaufähig 
Bodensee fängt auch mit B an. @Principiante ich bin dafür, dass Schneeflocke Ehrenbürgerin wird und bei uns einsteigt. Was denkst Du? Wir können einen neuen Team-Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Principiante (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi!
Klar, immer her mit den Ladys!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo @Schneeflocke ! 

Trage dich bei uns hier ein. Wir freuen uns drauf! 

Gruß,
hifi


----------



## Schneeflocke (28. Oktober 2014)

Eingetragen. Danke


----------



## MissOldie (28. Oktober 2014)

Åhm, das ging mir jetzt zu schnell...

Sucht jetzt noch jemand Mitglieder oder bin ich zu spät?  Ich wohne im Taunus, genauer gesagt im Hintertaunus. Also auch nicht gerade in der Nähe von Berlin. Ich würde dann halt meine paar Pünktchen von der Ferne aus beisteuern.

Ich bin vor Jahren schon einmal in einem WP Team gewesen. In den letzten Jahren habe ich es entweder schleifen lassen odermusste aus gesundheitlichen Gründen pausieren oder habe allein trainiert.  Diesen Winter wūrde ich aber super gerne mal wieder in einem Team mitfahren. Kann auch ruhig gemischt sein. Nur solltet ihr nicht von mir erwarten, dass ich täglich 100 Punkte einfahre. Ich arbeite Vollzeit und habe auch noch eine Familie...


----------



## Principiante (29. Oktober 2014)

Was ist mit froonium?
Sie hat mir nicht geantwortet, ob sie mitmachen möchte.
HALLO @froonium ???

Komm, dann sind wir mit MissOldie komplett.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## -Alissa- (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn noch jemand ein Plätzchen frei hat, ich hätte auch noch Interesse an einem Team


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Oktober 2014)

@Principiante 

wir können etwas warten, bis @froonium sich meldet. Falls sie sich nicht meldet, wären wir mit @Alissa und @MissOldie komplett. @MissOldie  - warum oldie      Für mich ist keine Person, die noch auf's Rad steigen und sogar fahren kann keine Oldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, wer ist denn froonium ? Wäre dann mit ihr zusammen die einzige ohne Team !? Das kann doch gar nicht sein, will denn sonst niemand beim Winterpokal mitmachen  ? Hier sind doch so viele Mädels unterwegs !


----------



## Principiante (29. Oktober 2014)

[QUOTE="HiFi X

- warum oldie      Für mich ist keine Person, die noch auf's Rad steigen und sogar fahren kann keine Oldie [/QUOTE]


...jaja, liebe HiFi, ich merk schon, Du hast mich lange nicht mehr gesehen

 ... Oldie passt definitiv auch auf mich! Probiere auch schon den ganzen Tag einen Film hier raufzuladen (von meinem Sturz mit Fingerquetschung), nicht mal das schaff ich mehr, unser Internet geht aber seit 2 Tagen nicht, ich bin immer nur über unseren (netten) Nachbarn drin, der Film ist immer nicht zu sehen, irgendetwas ist falsch oder ich bin echt zu blöd dazu. Ging ja sonst auch...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Oktober 2014)

ich kann auch noch ein Motivationsteam gebrauchen!  Ich garantiere für nichts


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Oktober 2014)

Fragt mal bei den snowriders an - dort habe ich meinen Platz in einem sehr netten Team geräumt


----------



## MissOldie (29. Oktober 2014)

Als ich mich hier vor ca. 5 Jahren angemeldet habe, hatte ich den Eindruck, dass hier nur junge Mädels unterwegs sind. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass die Ū40 Fraktion auch gut vertreten ist. 

Ich freue mich, doch noch ein Team gefunden zu haben! Auf geht's, Mädels!


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2014)

Miss Oldie, ja es sind viele von uns hier unterwegs


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Oktober 2014)

Das Sofanordwandteam sucht auch noch Mitglieder!
Irgendwie klappt es dieses Jahr nicht mit den angestammten Mitgliedern.
Als Oldie sage ich mal, Oldies sind auch immer willkommen 
@Schneeflocke (Jeannette): Schade, zu spät gelesen, das hätte ja gut gepasst, Bodensee, Skitouren. Bist Du noch in Konstanz?
@Frau Rauscher: Suchst Du noch ein Team?


----------



## Schneeflocke (30. Oktober 2014)

@Votec Tox: ja, bin noch in Konstanz... diesen Sommer hat es leider mittwochnachmittags nie geklappt... irgendwie war/ist der Wurm drin... jetzt mache ich gerade noch ein paar Tage Bike Pause und dann gehts weiter. Würde mich freuen, wenn es mal wieder mit gemeinsamen Biken klappt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2014)

ja ich brauche noch ein Team  Was hat es denn mit Sofanordwand auf sich?  Also, die Wand  hinter  meinem Sofa geht nach Norden, das passt doch super, oder?


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich jemanden für unser gemischtes Team Sauerstoffvergiftung begeistern? Weil so gemischt ... ist es gerade noch nicht. Wäre schön, wenn noch eine Frau im Team wäre 
Grüße, Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (30. Oktober 2014)

@WarriorPrincess suchtst Du ein Team? Wenn ja dann steig bitte bei uns ein!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Oktober 2014)

Nee, wir haben unser eigenes lokales (Zweit-)Team eröffnet, um dann auch gemeinsam zu biken.
Aber danke für die Ehre, in euer Team kommen zu dürfen!


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi Ladies - lass uns jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen machen.
@-Alissa- @MissOldie tragt Euch ein! Oder grundet ein neues Team und wer übrig ist komm zu uns  Ihr seid alle willkommen im Berlin Express 

Was das old lady kram angeht... Alt sind wir alle noch lange nicht!!!!  @Votec Tox - was Du so alles fährst 
Ihr Küken... ich hab mit 47 angefangen, Rad zu fahren. Bitte nenn mich keine 'Oldie'!


----------



## wintergriller (31. Oktober 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja ich brauche noch ein Team  Was hat es denn mit Sofanordwand auf sich?  Also, die Wand  hinter  meinem Sofa geht nach Norden, das passt doch super, oder?



Würde sagen, dass Du Dich damit qualifiziert hast 
Außerdem sind wir ja schonmal gemeinsam im Rhein-Main-Taunus-Team gefahren -> Ich befürworte Deine Aufnahme ins Sofanordwandteam 

*@All:* Bei uns im Sofanordwandteam sind aktuell noch zwei Plätze frei!

.....wenn ich so darüber nachdenke: Wie bin ich eigentlich in das Team gekommen??? Wir haben hier nur eine Sofawestwand


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Oktober 2014)

@Frau Rauscher  : ich würde mich freuen wenn Frau Rauscher Ihr Nordsofa verlässt, um in unser Team einzutreten 
Somit wäre nur noch ein Platz frei!


----------



## MissOldie (31. Oktober 2014)

Dann bewerbe ich mich für dias Team Sofanordwand. D ist dann geografisch doch etwas näher..

Wir haben eine Eckcouch zur Nord- und Ostseite. Ich kann also verschiedene Routen gehen. ;-)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja prima!! Ich hoffe ich kann mich motivieren!
Wintergriller: ja stimmt! Wir waren zusammen im Team! 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Votec Tox (1. November 2014)

Mit Frau Rauscher und Miss Oldie wären wir dann komplett


----------



## -Alissa- (1. November 2014)

@HiFi XS ich habe eben den Mitgliedsantrag gestellt  Ich komme zwar aus dem Süden von Deutschland, aber das scheint bei euch ja kein Problem zu sein  Freue mich aufs Punkte sammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (1. November 2014)

-Alissa- schrieb:


> @HiFi XS ich habe eben den Mitgliedsantrag gestellt  Ich komme zwar aus dem Süden von Deutschland, aber das scheint bei euch ja kein Problem zu sein  Freue mich aufs Punkte sammeln


Super!


----------



## karmakiller (1. November 2014)

zu spät gewesen  selbst Schuld , 
Naja vielleicht ergibt sich noch irgendwas ...


----------



## froonium (2. November 2014)

@Principiante @HiFi XS verzeiht das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, war längerfristig krank und PC-Probleme 

Also, wenn noch irgendwo Platz ist, schmeißt mich einfach mit rein.

Grüße, froonium


----------

